# How much $$.....



## icedtea (Apr 29, 2009)

does this site bring in a month???


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2009)

Greg's a millionaire

rumor has it that he's negotiating a deal to purchase Sundown and will be keeping it open through May


----------



## thorski (Apr 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Greg's a millionaire
> 
> rumor has it that he's negotiating a deal to purchase Sundown and will be keeping it open through May



Dammit there go the plans for the halfpipe.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 29, 2009)

Just wondering... it seems like he tries really hard to keep this site full of life, with all the incessant polls about trivial stuff and then people bite and eat it up. Good for him, what a gig!!!


----------



## Philpug (Apr 29, 2009)

I am sure he is real close to getting that newspaper he has always wanted. Yeah, forums like this do THAT good. :roll:


----------



## icedtea (Apr 29, 2009)

Well if this is his only form of income he must be doing something right. Can anyone answer seriously or must you mock???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

I doubt you will get an answer but I'm guessing under $3,000 a month..


----------



## Beetlenut (Apr 29, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Well if this is his only form of income he must be doing something right. Can anyone answer seriously or must you mock???


 
It's not his only form of income, he has a real job. I'm sure he puts more into it, than he gets out of it.


----------



## 2knees (Apr 29, 2009)

why does it matter and why is someone else's income any of your business?


----------



## icedtea (Apr 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> why does it matter and why is someone else's income any of your business?



Just gauging what a site such as this can bring in. I do not really care about his income, just wondering how a site can operate profitably. 

Chill out.


----------



## Greg (Apr 29, 2009)

Billions.


----------



## dmc (Apr 29, 2009)

How much do you make?   huh?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 29, 2009)

icedtea said:


> Just gauging what a site such as this can bring in. I do not really care about his income, just wondering how a site can operate profitably.
> 
> Chill out.




chill out?  if i was any more relaxed i'd be asleep.


----------



## icedtea (Apr 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> chill out?  if i was any more relaxed i'd be asleep.



wake n bake? :razz:


----------



## Warp Daddy (Apr 29, 2009)

Greg already answered it -------he's really Warren Buffett  with a Connecticut  address


----------



## wa-loaf (Apr 29, 2009)

He does it for the free passes.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I didn't realize this was Greg's only job.

_Get out and do some real damn work ya bum!_  :smash: (Not that I do any real work)


----------



## hammer (Apr 29, 2009)

That information's classified...

Hopefully Greg makes enough to take his family out to dinner once in a while...I'm sure he puts enough time in to the site...


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> Greg's a millionaire
> 
> rumor has it that he's negotiating a deal to purchase Sundown and will be keeping it open through May



Will it open in October?


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2009)

ERJ-145CA said:


> Will it open in October?



Yes


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2009)

Don't let Greg fool you; this is his only job and he makes plenty of money doing it.  You should see the mansion that he lives in.


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 29, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> Greg already answered it -------he's really Warren Buffett  with a Connecticut  address



Looks more like Jimmy Buffet.


----------



## Greg (Apr 29, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> I didn't realize this was Greg's only job.





bvibert said:


> Don't let Greg fool you; this is his only job and he makes plenty of money doing it.



I wish...


----------



## 2knees (Apr 29, 2009)

wa-loaf said:


> He does it for the free passes.




nah, he does it to get laid.

chicks dig guys with internet skillzzzz


----------



## JerseyJoey (Apr 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> nah, he does it to get laid.
> 
> chicks dig guys with internet skillzzzz



Vote for Pedro.

Juarez rules yo!!!!


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 29, 2009)

and Bow hunting skills, and nun-chuk skills, and computer hacking skills


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> nah, he does it to get laid.
> 
> chicks dig guys with internet skillzzzz


Lol :lol:


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> nah, he does it to get laid.



oh, i thought he went to Tyler Mill for that. . . .


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> oh, i thought he went to Tyler Mill for that. . . .



:lol:


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2009)

gmcunni said:


> oh, i thought he went to Tyler Mill for that. . . .



just for clarification

Tyler Mill = CT Ptown?


----------



## 2knees (Apr 29, 2009)

deadheadskier said:


> just for clarification
> 
> Tyler Mill = CT Ptown?




apparently.  I haven't been there, since that kind of thing doesnt interest me, but Greg, Brian and Grassi have had some group outings there.....They like to do the in and out ride.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> apparently.  I haven't been there, since that kind of thing doesnt interest me, but Greg, Brian and Grassi have had some group outings there.....They like to do the in and out ride.



gotcha

not that there's anything wrong with that


----------



## bvibert (Apr 29, 2009)

2knees said:


> apparently.  I haven't been there, since that kind of thing doesnt interest me, but Greg, Brian and Grassi have had some group outings there.....They like to do the in and out ride.



For the record, I have never been to Tyler Mill.  Doesn't sound like my kind of park.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 29, 2009)

from what i've been told TM is less like P-town and more like the bathroom stall at the Minneapolis airport.


----------



## o3jeff (Apr 29, 2009)

I heard the site makes about $1 per post. Guys like GSS really pad Greg's pockets!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Apr 29, 2009)

o3jeff said:


> I heard the site makes about $1 per post. Guys like GSS really pad Greg's pockets!



$1 a post...if I made a dollar a post..I could post for a living..03Jeff..I type alot faster than I ski..:beer:


----------



## ctenidae (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm going to guess just enough to keep the servers warm and the beer cold.

Either that, or billions. Could go either way.


----------



## Greg (Apr 30, 2009)

ctenidae said:


> I'm going to guess just enough to keep the servers warm and the beer cold.
> 
> Either that, or billions. Could go either way.



Spot on.


----------



## SkiDork (Apr 30, 2009)

Greg said:


> Spot on.



I'm hoping it tends toward the billions...


----------



## ccskier (Apr 30, 2009)

I had a friend sell his site for about $300k after a few years of time on the side and about $20k in expenses.


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 30, 2009)

ccskier said:


> I had a friend sell his site for about $300k after a few years of time on the side and about $20k in expenses.



porn site?

:lol:


----------



## ccskier (Apr 30, 2009)

Sled porn.


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 30, 2009)

greg must be doing something right, i notice a few new ads popping up tonight.


----------



## RootDKJ (Apr 30, 2009)

yeah....

http://www.visitnebraska.gov


----------



## severine (Apr 30, 2009)

Maybe it's thanks to his twittering.


----------



## Warp Daddy (May 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> yeah....
> 
> http://www.visitnebraska.gov



 There Must be great BUMP skiing in Nebraska huh ???


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (May 1, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> yeah....
> 
> http://www.visitnebraska.gov



JEA!!!!! Nebraska is like the new Ohio..


----------

